# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  White Volaratape 1/4" width

## GregB

Does anyone know of a vendor that carries 1/4" wide white Volara with adhesive back? I need it to line the rabbet of a white frame and can only find the black. Otherwise, I'll just cut strips and add 415 to them. Thanks.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I don't have a source. I just make my own. I use 3M 465 (we stock 6" wide rolls) applied to the back of volora and that way I can just cut the width and length I need and save what is left for other applications. 
I guess this is probably the result of having backing go bad on Deccofelt and having to spend entirely too much time trying to peel backing - fighting run offs. You might want to post the question to the ListServe where it will get quicker exposure (it goes straight into the inboxes of a bunch of hardcore folks) you can do this by going to the ListServe tab on the articles page or just click HERE to get hooked up. Good luck! By the way if you are interested in 465 you can now get it at Uline by the roll (you used to have to buy a case of the stuff which was prohibitively expensive for almost everyone).
Ashley

----------

